# pkg install connection timed out issue



## efg (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello, I have FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 running within VMWare machine and using NAT as networking option. The problem is that pkg-install(8) can randomly stuck during the installation. If I break the installation process and invoke again, it will stuck somewhere else. In really rare case it can even install package successfully.
















I suffer from this problem for a long time and have already tried every suggestion that I could find:

increase "fetch_timeout" to 300sec in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf
properly configure resolv.conf
Here my rc.conf and resolv.conf









Interesting, that another instance of FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2, which was installed in October 2016, has no such problems. Configurations of rc.conf and resolv.conf are almost similar.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2017)

I very much doubt the issue is with FreeBSD. I'm more leaning towards issues with VMWare or the network itself.


----------



## efg (Jun 15, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I very much doubt the issue is with FreeBSD. I'm more leaning towards issues with VMWare or the network itself.


What kind of issues can it be? Besides, the other instance of freeBSD was working perfectly until i updated the system. After update, i've got the similar behavior as the first one have and even rollback not fixed it.


----------



## efg (Jun 15, 2017)

May be i can trace the pkg connections somehow?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2017)

It's just plain HTTP(S) traffic so a tcpdump(1) should show more. If possible I'd also take a look on the gateway, perhaps it's being stalled there.


----------

